# Link to the Chat Room



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Has anyone found a link to the chat room since the upgrade? I just found it by accident, so if you want to know how to get there, click on the text link "Forums" at the top of any page (at least in the "Smooth"/default skin).

On that page, scroll to the bottom. If you click on the icon with two people in the FlashChat area, it will take you to the chat room.

Has anyone found another way to get there?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, I wondered if we still even had the chat room, Nice to know that we do


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That is the only way I have found it also but I always seem to forget to see if anyone chats anymore.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

how cool! I was afraid it was gone! Once in awhile I got to chat and it was so much fun! I miss it---Maybe it'll start up now that the word is out that there still is one!:thumb:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, I thought that feature was gone too.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh I thought it was gone too!
Nice to know it's still around!

Beverly


----------

